# Zaino Enhancement Detail - 750BHP Nissan GTR



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been looking forward to doing one of these amazing cars for a while now as it's a personal favourite of mine and something I'd love to own within the next year or so, so getting to detail one was a true pleasure.

This particular GTR has been extensively modified, and is running around the 750BHP mark... :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

The aim of the day was to remove the light swirling/wash marring the car had picked up, and to lay down some solid protection on the paintwork and wheels.

A few 'befores':


DSC03018 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03021 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03020 by RussZS, on Flickr

I dealt with the wheels, arches and tyres first.

Before - not too bad really!


DSC03022 by RussZS, on Flickr

AutoSmart Smart Wheels used at 10:1 with various brushes:


DSC03023 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03024 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03025 by RussZS, on Flickr

AutoSmart G101 used on tyres and arches:


DSC03026 by RussZS, on Flickr

Vikan Arch brush:


DSC03027 by RussZS, on Flickr

and pressure rinsed:


DSC03028 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was snow foamed with Megs Hyper Wash, to begin to safely break down the dirt present on the car, before making physical contact with it:


DSC03030 by RussZS, on Flickr

Whilst the Snow Foam was dwelling, I worked the more intricate areas with a Valet Pro Detail brush, and where required Surfex HD:


DSC03031 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03032 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the Hyper Wash was rinsed off and the car was hand washed using Auto Finesse Lather Shampoo and a CQuartz Mitt:


DSC03033 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03034 by RussZS, on Flickr

The was then rinsed. At this stage I would normally decontaminate the paintwork with IronX to deal with any fallout, Tardis for Tar and clay. All of this had been done very recently and wasn't required as the car was in superb condition still as it hadn't been used a great deal.

This is the only 'bleed' I managed to get:


DSC03035 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03036 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then foamed again, rinsed, then moved inside for drying:


DSC03037 by RussZS, on Flickr

After drying the paint was assessed for thickness, then various combinations, starting with the 'lightest' were tested to see which would achieve a good level of correction within the single day timeframe I had the car.

Average paint readings were around the 170 mark:


DSC03044 by RussZS, on Flickr

Defect wise the car had very light swirling probably induced from a few poor washes during its life, and a few deeper scratches.

Correction wise I settled for Megs 205 on a 3M Polishing Pad, stepping up to 205 and a Megs Cutting pad on the deeper defects:

50/50:


DSC03039 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03041 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03046 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC03048 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC03049 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03051 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03056 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03058 by RussZS, on Flickr

RDS:


DSC03064 by RussZS, on Flickr

After (still there but rounded off so not nearly as visible)


DSC03067 by RussZS, on Flickr

After correction, the car was wiped down with CarPro Eraser to remove any filling agents and polishing oils to prep the surface for Zaino Z2.


DSC03073 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were protected with Auto Finesse Mint Rims, which leaves a superb finish on matte wheels:


DSC03074 by RussZS, on Flickr

Interior with Spritz, Glass with Crystal and Tyre with Pinnacle:


DSC03077 by RussZS, on Flickr

The aftermarket exhaust only needed a light polish - I used Auto Finesse Mercury on this:


DSC03075 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03076 by RussZS, on Flickr

A few cheeky shots of the engine (this was not detailed as I didn't have enough time in a single day):


DSC03061 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03062 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03063 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished with a layer of Z8...


DSC03079 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03080 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03081 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03082 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03083 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03084 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03086 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03087 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03089 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03091 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03093 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03095 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03097 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03098 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03101 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03100 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03103 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03104 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03105 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03111 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03112 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03113 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03115 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03116 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03117 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading...

Next up we have a full correction detail on a Candy White Golf Edition 30, a full wet sand on an Audi A3, a partial wet sand Enhancement Detail on a Focus ST500 and an Enhancement on a show car Golf GTI with an amazing Plush interior...

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Turnaround - I do love GTR's have got to see and work on a few of them in the last few years


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Beast, would love to work on one of these some day! Great work!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as always Russ, stunning car.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Top work as always Russ


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work on a stunning car 

mike


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

love these.... :argie: another good write up mate.. some good pics there aswell

:doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result Russ I bet that car has your mind doing overtime Honda Cancled? Stunning motor and in super car league imho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good... isn't that pretty high readings for a car like this!?!?

Sure I heard someone saying they were in the low 100s normally...

anyway, looks good, lovely work...

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stonking piece of kit that Russ, looks amazing to, can't wait to try out the big Z after buying some a free weeks back.

Looking forward to seeing the gti with the cool interior!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Beautiful Russ, that colour has reacted lovely with Zaino! Absolutely love it!! Great job again.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work,awesome motor.Didn't know Severn Valley were still going,remember there RS Turbo on the Venom rims ran some fast times.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice Russ, done my fair share of these too, got a black GTR monday as it happens. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice result Russ :thumb: I look forward to see wet sanding write up


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome mate, good work


----------



## Gray. (Oct 22, 2011)

Top work as usual Russ... And what a car to work on!


----------



## vdust230 (Oct 31, 2011)

Great work as always


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Very nice Russ,

Top stuff and all done in a one day turn around. I like the fact you try to get customers to go to this car park as well for the extra after shots, Makes for some really nice photos.

:thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

As I said before Russ I love the GTR, such an affordable supercar beater.

Finish looks excellent, what was the finish of the paint like?Orange peel etc

Looking forward to george's edtition


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Tom_watts said:


> As I said before Russ I love the GTR, such an affordable supercar beater.
> 
> Finish looks excellent, what was the finish of the paint like?Orange peel etc
> 
> Looking forward to george's edtition


Don't be fooled thinking they're "that" affordable, a mate of mine thought that and it cost him just under £20k in a year after a couple of services, tyres & brakes!!! He did take it to the ring and drive it pretty hard, it is definitely a supercar beater but running costs are right up there with some of the best!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice mate

Haven't had the pleasure of working on one of these yet :argie:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

DetailMyCar said:


> Don't be fooled thinking they're "that" affordable, a mate of mine thought that and it cost him just under £20k in a year after a couple of services, tyres & brakes!!! He did take it to the ring and drive it pretty hard, it is definitely a supercar beater but running costs are right up there with some of the best!


Im aware a service with brakes and tryes is around 6k at nissan :wall:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

did u go out in it Russ? What a beast-think the DRL LEDs look a bit pap though..


----------



## ProDetail (May 3, 2011)

Cracking job russ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Wicked:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Great work
Deffinately a car i wouldnt mind owning as well


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Monster, looks amazing!


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Fantastic work Russ! :thumb:

Out of interest I had a quick look at what that power conversion entails, it includes removing the engine, taking the gearbox apart and dropping the rear axle! Not something I'd want to do on a 40k car


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

rds1985 said:


> did u go out in it Russ? What a beast-think the DRL LEDs look a bit pap though..


I'm glad some one said it - they're not OEM are they, surely?

Regarding running costs - GTR's make ///M's look smallfry.

From all accounts the business plan at Nissan with the GTR is sell the car cheap and recover the costs through parts and maintenance.

They have also crept up hugely in the last year or so from £55k initial price to £75k - £80k now!

Although, IMO, for a car that can do what it does, that isnt expensive still.

The sad thing is though that these things will eventually depreciate down to a level that more people will be able to buy them, probably unaware of the horrendous running costs.

I heard stories that a small prang fires off some kind of bonnet release mechanism that costs thousands to fix even if the damage to the body/car is insignificant.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/127250-accident-dont-do-what-i-did.html

Pedestrian safetly!

If that was my car I'd just skip out, they shouldnt have been in the road in the first place IMO.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning car and work.

Im a sucker for a nice photo.










Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Another great detail their Russ, the car looks very glossy and glassy in appearance, extremely well detailed by yourself, excellent work as usual, many thanks for taking the time to post this great detail.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning car and stunning work!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class work Russ


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

lovely well impressed


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely finish great work.

Do like the AF Spritz a lovely interior product that leaves a nice natural finish.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work on an awesome car! :thumb:

What drying towel is that? I need a couple of new towels.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> looks good... isn't that pretty high readings for a car like this!?!?
> 
> Sure I heard someone saying they were in the low 100s normally...
> 
> ...


I was expecting it to be lower too, but my PDG has recently been calibrated so assume it was correct...



rds1985 said:


> did u go out in it Russ? What a beast-think the DRL LEDs look a bit pap though..


Nope  Hopefully next time!! 



donnyboy said:


> Great work on an awesome car! :thumb:
> 
> What drying towel is that? I need a couple of new towels.


That's this one - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi...uys-wooly-mammoth-drying-towel/prod_1003.html

Thanks all - kind words appreciated as ever! :thumb:

Russ.


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

DROOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL :thumb:


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks quite simply stunning!! Real nice car there, finished off lovely. 

Out of interest, what camera do you have? 

I've always liked the photos of your Golf in the car park with lights on and these ones of the GTR with lights on. 

My night time/undercover car park photos are quite poor!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

fantastic write up. the car looks amazing in the 'after' pictures.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work and looked dripping wet :thumb:


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great work Russ! Loving this tone of grey on many cars at the moment, looks brilliant with gloss black trim.

Oh and that engine bay :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## Ricey155 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning i want one and then valet


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Beast! Their crazy enough with the std 500bhp let alone 750! 

Look good though fella!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work on a fantastic car..


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Awesome cars, finish on this one matches the uprated spec. Great work Russ.:thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

What a great example of such a lovely car. Great work in one day and some nice finish shots with the lights on.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work as ever Russ :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

great looking and great work there Russ.....:thumb:

There's that car park again is this your signature photo place


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

brilliant, just brilliant


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

what a beast. love the glassy finish, top job :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

It was a true pleasure to work on, such an awesome machine


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Excellent job Russ


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great looking car! lovely shine off it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, much appreciated! 

Russ.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fantastic finish there Russ - I must try Z2 out some time as you get some amazing results with it. 

Awesome engine too....!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Great work and a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a machine!!! Thank you for sharing Russ, another stunning detail :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

That looks fantastic Russ! Still got the Mint Rims to try!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The car looks beautiful Russ! That GTR looks like it's got some serious aftermarket brakes too!

How much of a pain was the soft paint to work with?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've worked with softer. This wasn't too bad, 3M Polishing Pad and Megs 205 finished down perfectly. It was a dream car to work on. I have a few more coming soon on the back of this one.

Thanks all!! 

Russ.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

car looks amazing.
Think this is the year im going to be buying my own gtr


----------



## Panth (Aug 20, 2009)

such a lovely machine and what a job!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Top up detail here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=260534


----------

